# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Bezuinigingen verslavingszorg

## Ruiter11

Hallo,

Ik ben freelance journalist en momenteel ben ik samen met een collega bezig om de bezuinigingen binnen de verslavingszorg in kaart te brengen. Zo lopen de wachttijden voor een behandeling op en daalt het aantal bedden in behandelklinieken. Wij onderzoeken welke effecten de bezuinigingen hebben en welke invloed dat heeft op de betrokken partijen. Voor ons onderzoek komen wij graag in contact met iemand die last heeft van deze bezuinigingen. 

Dat kan bijvoorbeeld iemand zijn die erg lang op een wachtlijst voor een behandeling staat, of iemand die te kort is behandeld in een kliniek. Als de bezuinigingen op de een of andere manier invloed op jou hebben, dan komen we graag met u in contact. Als je een familielid of bevriend bent met zo iemand, dan zouden we u ook graag willen spreken. Het gesprek is vertrouwelijk en zal zonder uw toestemming nooit gepubliceerd worden.

Contact opnemen of heeft u nog vragen? U kunt me mailen op: [email protected]

Vriendelijke groet,
Zico Ruiter

----------

